# Google & Gmail not opening in browser



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi mates.. I recently formatted my system and installed Windows XP SP3. I have Google Chrome(5.0.375.55) and Firefox(3.6.3) browsers which do not open either of the google sites- Gmail.com or even google.com. If i manually enter google.co.in, then the page loads. Is there any solution as i cant access my gmail account. I am having a BSNL Dataone Broadband Connection.

When i try to open Gmail, it gives this error message(in chrome)..

404 Not Found
The requested URL /mail/ was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at mail.google.com Port 80

and when i try loading orkut.com it says(in firefox),

Unable to connect
Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.google.com.
The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

But youtube is working fine..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 6, 2010)

goto network connection> your connection icon>right click >properties > click ipv4 and click properties and then check on manually provide DNs and give it 4.2.2.1 and apply the changes. see if that works.



> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at mail.google.com Port 80


Apache server and CentOS


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi celldweller1591.. I tried your setting but it didn't work.. Still unable to open google.com, gmail.com and orkut.com..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm ... Sounds interesting .. Did you try using OpenDns's service ... The DNS servers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 ... 
After changing the dns settings, run this : 
Start > Accessories > Command Prompt (Right Click, select Run As Administrator)
On the command prompt, type : 
ipconfig /flushdns {Press Enter}

See if that works ..


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey pal, i tried the openDNS method too.. but it didn't work.. Still getting the same error message.. In my services list, i found google updater service disabled. Could it be the reason?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 7, 2010)

change google update service setting to manual. see if that works.


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2010)

Just make a new network connection, and re-input all the ISP values.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi pals, even after trying the method of creating a new connection and entering the IP manually, it didn't work.. I enquired the BSNL customer representative but he couldn't find it too. He changed the DNS servers and verified, but ain't work either. Shall i ask other members in my area who have BSNL connection to verify whether they have any similar problems.? Is there any other way to find what the problem is.?

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

change google update service setting to manual. see if that works..
Hey mate, it ain't work either.. Even changed DNS servers.. Any other way.?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 7, 2010)

It may be a malware problem
scan with antimalware, avast


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 7, 2010)

It seems there's some proxy server sitting between you and google. Check your proxy settings.
If they are not there, then its surely malware.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 8, 2010)

I scanned (fullscan) my entire hard drive for malwares using Spybot and adware (both free editions). It didn't find any malware.. Anything else should i try.? I also checked my proxy settings on both the browsers, no proxies there..


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2010)

format & reinstall: the best solution for any problem in windows (a.k.a faildows)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 8, 2010)

What doest traceroute shows ..? 

Goto command prompt (as described above) and type in this command : 
tracert google.com

And

tracert google.co.in


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry for being off the topic. Hey traceroute on google.com shows

C:\Documents and Settings\Rakesh>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [213.175.216.204]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.12.98
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  .
  .
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16   232 ms   224 ms   219 ms  google.com [213.175.216.204]

and traceroute to google.co.in shows

C:\Documents and Settings\Rakesh>tracert google.co.in

Tracing route to google.co.in [209.85.231.104]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.12.98
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  .
  .
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11   109 ms   113 ms    73 ms  maa03s01-in-f104.1e100.net [209.85.231.104]

Is there any problem.?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2010)

Its an issue with the ISP.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 13, 2010)

213.175.216.204 isnt Google. The whois info shows its a host in UK : 

*whois.domaintools.com/213.175.216.204

Most probably your dns is poisoned. Try opening Google through its ip : *208.69.34.230/ 

I'm sure it will work. I think you should post your HijackThis logfile here ..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2010)

It's certainly an ISP problem. Contact the Customer Care.
For the time being you can use a proxy such as *atunnel.com


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2010)

it_waaznt_me said:


> 213.175.216.204 isnt Google. The whois info shows its a host in UK :
> 
> *whois.domaintools.com/213.175.216.204
> 
> ...


Dude, how do you say that DNS is poisoned ? Data cannot directly jump from India to US, it will go through some routes only.
And I think, windows does update the DNS records after reboot confused [Linux doesn't use a cache by default, but can be configured to do so ]


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are my ping details..

C:\Documents and Settings\Rakesh>ping gmail.com

Pinging gmail.com [209.85.231.83] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.231.83: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.85.231.83: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.231.83: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.85.231.83: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 209.85.231.83:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 75ms, Maximum = 78ms, Average = 76ms

i see no problem as far as ping stats goes, it do connect with gmail.com but i still don't know what happened with browser connectivity. Oh yes i am using web proxies in the meanwhile. This is my Hijackthis report log file..

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:11:03 AM, on 14/06/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\17.7.0.12\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\17.7.0.12\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O1 - Hosts: 213.175.216.204 google.com www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.175.216.205 mail.google.com
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\17.7.0.12\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe -H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveReportAgent] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciBootStrapper.exe" /url="-APPKEY=Motive -WindowContext=ReportAgent -url=file://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\ReportAgent.html" /browsertype=CustomMSIE /browserpath="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MotiveBrowser.exe" /hidden
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\17.7.0.12\ccSvcHst.exe

--
End of file - 2794 bytes


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Get rid of these


> O1 - Hosts: 213.175.216.204 google.com www.google.com
> O1 - Hosts: 213.175.216.205 mail.google.com


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 14, 2010)

And, also, check settings in gpedit.msc.

Go to, Start> Run...>gpedi.msc


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Do what I've said, your problem will be surely fixed.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 14, 2010)

> Get rid of these
> O1 - Hosts: 213.175.216.204 google.com www.google.com
> O1 - Hosts: 213.175.216.205 mail.google.com



+1. Its a hijacked Host file. check your c:\windows\drivers\etc\hosts file. Fix it and it will done


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, atlast you guys provided me the solution. I deleted the 2 host files as mentioned and voila gmail loaded without any problem, google.com automatically redirected to google.co.in, i could sign into my orkut account. Thanks guys.. But i need to know how on earth did this host file got changed as my system was a fresh formatted system.? I need to know as it will help me prevent this in future..


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Most probably, this was done by some Malware.

I suggest running a scan.

And keep on getting your HijackThis log checked regularly through *www.hijackthis.de*


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 14, 2010)

Get spyware terminator from crawler.com to monitor any suspicious activity in your computer. Believe me, it wont let pass anything undetected.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jun 15, 2010)

I am currently using Malwarebytes Anti-malware and Spybot search & destroy software. Both installed in my system. Aren't they worth.? Should i switch to spyware terminator so that it will help me get rid of malware problems, also please suggest a good anti-malware software to use..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 16, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> Dude, how do you say that DNS is poisoned ? Data cannot directly jump from India to US, it will go through some routes only.
> And I think, windows does update the DNS records after reboot confused [Linux doesn't use a cache by default, but can be configured to do so ]



I say that because address translation is taking it to a host that isnt affiliated with Google. You can see the host entry which showed up in the hijackthis file got rid of the problem.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 17, 2010)

it_waaznt_me said:


> I say that because address translation is taking it to a host that isnt affiliated with Google. You can see the host entry which showed up in the hijackthis file got rid of the problem.


I had no idea about the hosts file getting hacked 
Because its almost three years since I've used windows on my computer, ever since I faced the problem of 40 trojans, 20 viruses, 2 adwares and a spyware :O


----------



## tapan2721 (Jul 21, 2010)

too good...works perfectly fine!!


----------

